# Adria Twin purchase



## 122158 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi
I'm looking to purchase an Adria Twin, secondhand, and wondered if anyone would advise if there was a year/s of manufacture I should avoid.
I have the option to purchase a 2004 with just 4650 miles on the clock for £18500.
Kind regards
Mike


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Mike and a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. 

I've just checked our membership and there are 86 members with Twins, suggesting that they're well worth looking at.

I would suggest that you send a Private Message to some of the more established contributors on MHFacts but you need to subscribe to be able to do that. It would cost you £10 to become a full member, then you'd have access to the whole website and be able to do your own searches and contact other members.

You'd soon get your subs back with the many discounts that are available to subscribers. Accessories, Insurance, Ferries... I saved £85 on one purchase!!

Whatever you decide, have fun looking, learning, buying AND USING.  :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome, Mike (labelman)

The Adria Twin has a pretty good reputation, as far as I know, and that price sounds pretty good to me.

Hopefully, a 'Twin owner will be along soon to advise.

Gerald


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The Twin on the X250 chassis is an improvement over the previous design, and many other manufacturers have copied it. I am prepared to answer any questions that you might have. Best wishes with your search.


----------

